# 3 weeks late and finally a faint positive!!



## twinkletoes80

Its not big, or fat, but i just got a very thin line on a clear blue!!!
Ive been testing and testing and testing and testing for almost a month, I cant believe my eyes, i really cant believe my eyes.
Im so happy, nervous, excited, terrified...
I am also sat at my desk at work and i cant tell anyone.
oh my God!!!! :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sponge

hahah! yay congrats! have a happy & healthy preg.x


----------



## ashleigh2188

Congratulations wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Laura--x

Woo congrats hun :)

hope you have a happy&healthy 9 months !!

xo


----------



## Pux

Congrats!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x


----------



## louisaL

congratulations! wow 3 weeks must of been driving you potty how many days passed ov are you ?


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congrats hunni, well done you and OH!:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! :hug:


----------



## Pixie

Congrats on your :bfp: hun!! xx


----------



## jaytee

twinkletoes80 said:


> Its not big, or fat, but i just got a very thin line on a clear blue!!!
> Ive been testing and testing and testing and testing for almost a month, I cant believe my eyes, i really cant believe my eyes.
> Im so happy, nervous, excited, terrified...
> I am also sat at my desk at work and i cant tell anyone.
> oh my God!!!! :happydance:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance: Congrats Sweetie!!! :hug:


----------



## twinkletoes80

Thank you all so much!! 
It was the LONGEST wait, it honestly felt like eternity and at times yes i did go potty, i freely admit it. My OH is so relieved as i have been difficult at times to be around, very emotional, lots of tears of sheer frustration!
I thought that I ovulated on 19th July... I couldnt quite believe that i wasnt getting a BFP as i had symptoms almost immediately from ovulation. 
There is always hope.
Thanks again for your best wishes and baby dust to everyone.
Im feeling very blessed right now xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxX


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months! xo


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats darlin xXx


----------



## LeaArr

Congratulations. That's awesome news.


----------



## Carley

congratulations hunny!


----------



## akamummy

:flower::flower:CONGRATS HUNNY:flower::flower: Hope you have a H&H 9 months darl! :cloud9:


----------



## ashrxxx




----------



## todteach

Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Stardancer

Congratulations!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## cerilou

Congrats 
x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats darling, that is great news xx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1174/1174429r8qpxqkbht.gif


----------



## Newbie77

Congratulations...x.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congrats!! I got my BFP finally after 3 and a half weeks after my period was due!! Do a digi test!! Thats came up and cofnrimed straight away whereas i had a faint line on the other one!


----------



## baboo

congratulations ! :):happydance::happydance:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------

